# Eye Lids Dry, Red and Swollen



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2014)

For this past week or so, my eyelids both top and bottom have been super dry and swollen.  They're also red, but the redness seems to move to and from different areas.  I do have a very light complexion, so redness always stands out when it's present.

I do have Hay Fever, allergic to weed pollens, usually worsens in August and September.  But it has gotten better with age, used to be really bad as a kid.  The Hay fever always causes itchy eyes, and I have been guilty of rubbing them way too much over the years.  I haven't been rubbing a lot at all, and the condition I'm seeing is odd for me.

I thought maybe it was my old powdered eye shadow I was using, but I stopped using it and it didn't improve conditions.  I applied coconut oil and vitamin E a couple of times, and it really didn't help.

I'm not going to go to a doctor unless absolutely necessary, because I don't have much faith in them.  I don't want to be put on antibiotics, or allergy steroid medications as an attempt to resolve it.  I'm already using an over-the-counter allergy pill, Chlor-Trimeton, and it helps a bit with the Hay Fever.

Anyway, the extreme dryness, odd redness and swelling is really unusual for me.  Has anyone had anything like this in the past?  Any ideas why this is happening?


----------



## Geezerette (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't know if this is comparable, but I had irritation, redness & flaking on upper eyelids. I had been using "artificial tears " because I was told I had dry eyes, but long story short, turned out I was allergic to the preservative in the drops. Within a few days after I switched to preservative free drops, it cleared up. Maybe ask a pharmacist you trust? I agree about the docs.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for your reply Geezerette!  I do have some natural drops for dry eyes, Similasan brand, but I rarely use them.  I was searching online and they said it may be a reaction to a certain ingredient in hair dyes, and that ingredient is in the one I've been using....but, I've never had a reaction like this before from anything like that.  I'm backing off any eye makeup for now, although I don't use much at all anymore.  Hoping it will straighten itself out, but right now I look like a female MMA fighter (mixed martial arts).  Hubby was joking with me that I looked like a Monday morning abused wife, after a bad scoring football game. layful:


----------



## chic (Aug 24, 2014)

Do you have any itching along with the dryness and swelling? When I had something like that ( from applying pink lipstick to my eyelids in lieu of eyeshadow when I was 16 ), the Opthamologist said it was a form of conjuctivitis and recommened eye baths using an eye cup and a gentle saline solution. The condition cleared up pronto. The fact that it came on you sort of fast suggests it's something that you've recently come into to contact with as in contact dermatitis, or it's you're seasonal alergies kicking in. Lots of people where I live are beginning to suffer from hay fever again, so you're not alone. Good luck.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks Chic, I had a little itching because of Hay Fever, but I haven't been rubbing them.  The swelling and redness is pretty much gone, now just some dryness.  Still putting on vitamin E stick at night, seems to help.


----------



## chic (Aug 27, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Thanks Chic, I had a little itching because of Hay Fever, but I haven't been rubbing them. The swelling and redness is pretty much gone, now just some dryness. Still putting on vitamin E stick at night, seems to help.



Sounds good seaB. Is the itching in your eyebal or the skin around it or both? Castor oil can help relieve this but it's really thick and tricky to apply. You mustn't get it in you eye, either. Vitamin E is a safer way to go, perhaps. Try to use the kind with mixed tocopherols. It's more effective.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 26, 2014)

Update...my eyelids are completely back to normal, and I never knew why I was having this problem.  I looked up this condition, but it's not what I had, the symptoms didn't match, no flaking or excessively oily or dry eye lids to begin with. http://www.aoa.org/patients-and-pub...f-eye-and-vision-conditions/blepharitis?sso=y

Anyhoo, the vitamin E stick I was using just irritated the eyelids more, I think it was the other ingredients in there (soybean oil, candellila wax, beeswax, castor oil, , etc.).

I bought some natural vitamin E liquid (d-alpha tocopherol), I applied it topically at night, and took it internally in the morning with my omega 3 fish oil.  That did the trick, after around one week, the skin was back to normal.  I'm still using it, doesn't hurt at all and is beneficial.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Nov 7, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> For this past week or so, my eyelids both top and bottom have been super dry and swollen.  They're also red, but the redness seems to move to and from different areas.  I do have a very light complexion, so redness always stands out when it's present.
> 
> I do have Hay Fever, allergic to weed pollens, usually worsens in August and September.  But it has gotten better with age, used to be really bad as a kid.  The Hay fever always causes itchy eyes, and I have been guilty of rubbing them way too much over the years.  I haven't been rubbing a lot at all, and the condition I'm seeing is odd for me.
> 
> ...


You have Blepharitis.  I have it off and on.  My doctor prescribes Erythromycin Ointment and it does the trick.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't think that's what I had Georgia Lady, you can see I linked to that condition in my latest update post above yours.  I didn't have the symptoms of Blepharitis that I read about, and this had never happened to me before in my life.  The natural vitamin E oil worked very well to resolve the problem, and my eyelids have been back to normal ever since.

Thanks for your reply, I'm glad you were able to cure your Blepharitis with the ointment.  By the way, welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## Josiah (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm glad the Vitamin E cream worked. I've tried coconut oil for several dermatological problems without noticeable success. I also have a chronic dermatitis to my forehead, brow and on either side of my nose. Maybe I'll try your Vitamin E cream.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes, it worked well. It's not a cream.  It's NOW natural vitamin E liquid, or oil, and it's in a bottle with an eyedropper.  I've been using it internally and externally along with omega 3 fish oil.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks Seabreeze.  Natural Vit E sounds much better than antibiotics.  I have a good friend WHO owns a Health Food Store.  I 'll stop by to see her tomorrow.


----------



## jujube (Dec 11, 2014)

I use Vasoline on my eyelids and it seems to work as well as anything else and it's cheap.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 5, 2015)

Having problem with swollen or puffy upper eye lid. Not dry,flaking or red eye. I must have rubbed it the wrong way or had something on my fingers. I've been washing a couple times of day with plain soap. Redness going but not puffyness.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 5, 2015)

My sister had this and nothing worked until a friend recommended washing the eyes with Johnson's Baby Shampoo (it doesn't sting) and supposed to be very mild. She tried it and said it worked.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2015)

I have this problem again, I haven't been wearing any make up at all.  Since the first episode, I threw out all my old makeup and replaced with natural from the health food store.  Honestly, I wore little to begin with, so now I'm wearing none till this thing goes away again. 

 Cookie, I did buy the Johnson's baby shampoo, and have mixed up a little in a tupperware with filtered water, I wash my eyelids twice daily.  At first I didn't think it was Blepharitis, but now I do, there's flaking from the dryness, etc. just as described. I guess the eyelids themselves are called the Blephara?  

I still don't want to see a doctor on this unless I'm desperate.  I'm not a fan of antibiotics or steroids, and from all I read, this condition is new to doctors too, and they guess on the causes and treatments.  I'm still scratching my head on this one, never had a problem in the past, but it seems it will be intermittent from now on.

Vitamin E and coconut oil was eventually either stinging the skin, or blurring my vision when it melted into my eyes.  I used Ghee for awhile, but it didn't seem to do much good.  Right now just cleansing, but not moisturizing.  Put a little Curel hand cream on this morning, and it didn't sting too much, may try that again tomorrow.  Also been using Refreshe Tears eye drops daily.


----------



## AprilT (May 20, 2015)

Are you applying warm compression, that can provide a great deal of relief  before, after and in between cleanses.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2015)

I applied warm washrags a couple of times, but haven't made the effort to stick with it April, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Cookie (May 20, 2015)

SeaBreeze, I think you might want to consider seeing a doctor to get an opinion.  

Many years ago I had an eye infection and went to the doctor, who recommended Boric Acid (powder from the drugstore), I diluted it with distilled hot water, cooled it and rinsed my eyes in it with a eye cup.  My infection went away. If you google, there's quite a bit of information about boric acid as an eye wash online. But if you decide to try it, I would proceed with extreme caution, because you might be allergic to it, so do see a doctor first.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2015)

Thanks Cookie, I think my father used to use boric acid sometimes as an eyewash.  Won't be doing anything drastic right now, as we're getting ready to go on a camping trip and I just want it to remain the way it is or improve without too much effort.   May try the acid or doctor if things don't improve.


----------



## Cookie (May 20, 2015)

That's good, SB, I hope it improves fast.  And enjoy your camping.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2015)

Thanks Cookie, it'll be nice to get outta town!


----------



## AprilT (May 20, 2015)

I have been to the doctor for this and similar situations in the past, for me it's a recurring problem, mostly due to environmental irritants, including, some makeup, various chemicals including chlorine, last visit, doctor just suggested the compresses this time around and to avoid the eye drops.  Unfortunately for some of us, it will continue to plague us and we'll just have to deal with it.  Sometimes it's been more severe than other times, that's why I went to the doctor the last time because my symptoms were a lot like yours and was lasting past a week, plus I already had a planned visit coming up soon, I just pushed it closer.  Just as Cookie said, when not sure, it can be a good thing to seek the advice of a physician to make sure it's not something more, at least if it doesn't seem to be going away after a few days of trying simple remedies.


http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-...s/basics/lifestyle-home-remedies/con-20024605

http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/blepharitis/basics/symptoms/con-20024605


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2015)

Thanks April, did you have it when you were younger too?  I know people of all ages get this, but I had no issues until I was over 60...nothing else in my routine or environment really changed suddenly or anything.


----------



## AprilT (May 20, 2015)

Yes, but, not as often as these days.  These days, I'm affected by most everything it seems, including certain foods, right now, I have splotches on my face from eating those salted sun flower seeds, happens when I eat any processed foods like flavored chips, microwave popcorn.  I have medicine to apply, but, I keep forgetting and eat something else that may contain one or more additives which caused my skin to look like it has skin disease vitiligo. I get hives from some brands of incense.  It can be quite frustrating.  The dermatologist gave me scripts for all kinds of creams, but, when I finally looked up these creams, I stopped using them, yikes after what I read, I was slathering them on as if they were body lotion.  Normally, I read first before using, but at the time, I was desperate.   I had stopped using laundry detergent, but am now using the clean and clear and that seems to be working well for me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 20, 2015)

Yes, as I get older (and a bit wiser), I use less things with chemicals or fragrances.  Going with natural laundry detergent, dish soap, I think it's better for the pets too.  I was the kitchen floor with mild dish soap and some vinegar, hubby always jokes it smells like a salad in there right after I'm done.  Used to use strong cleaners, Pine Sol, etc...but have moved away from that.  That's why I hesitate to go to the doctor, those creams and meds usually have some weird ingredients or have side effects themselves.


----------



## AprilT (May 20, 2015)

On a previous visit, my other doc had prescribed Patanol, really did nothing, was just a matter of the warm compresses and avoiding certain eye irritants for a time.

The skin stuff, I that had been prescribed:


 Hydrocortisone Lotion 2.5%
Sulfacetamide Sodium topical suspension USP 10%


----------



## QuickSilver (May 21, 2015)

I have dry eye too.... sometimes it feels like I have gravel in my eyes..  I use one of the over the counter brands of artificial tears when that happens.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2015)

Just an update, little late.  When I went on vacation, I decided to try and treat the eyelid problem with mega-doses of L-Lysine (amino acid) and Vitamin C (ascorbic acid). I had used these supplements in the past to fend off cold sores on my lips.  So for several days, I took several thousand milligrams of these supplements, at night I put a shea butter cream on the affected area.  It cleared up almost completely.  

I did mention it to a doctor after it was almost clear, she didn't have much to look at, but thought it might be some kind of eczema and suggested some things to try if I needed.  The condition completely cleared up since then, and I haven't had any more trouble with it.  I do wear eye shadow less often now, and only use natural brands with no chemicals.  I read that a chemical in OTC hair dyes can cause the eyelid problem, so I've been strictly using Naturtint which is more natural and bought at a health food store.


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2015)

Glad to hear you solved the problem.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 2, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Just an update, little late.  When I went on vacation, I decided to try and treat the eyelid problem with mega-doses of L-Lysine (amino acid) and Vitamin C (ascorbic acid). I had used these supplements in the past to fend off *cold sores* on my lips.  So for several days, I took several thousand milligrams of these supplements, at night I put a shea butter cream on the affected area.  It cleared up almost completely.
> 
> I did mention it to a doctor after it was almost clear, she didn't have much to look at, but thought it might be some kind of eczema and suggested some things to try if I needed.  The condition completely cleared up since then, and I haven't had any more trouble with it.  I do wear eye shadow less often now, and only use natural brands with no chemicals.  I read that a chemical in OTC hair dyes can cause the eyelid problem, so I've been strictly using Naturtint which is more natural and bought at a health food store.



Do you still suffer from cold sores?  My eldest daughter told me about *this* and said she has tried it.  She said it works great but took a few tries before she was able to apply it without burning her chin.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2015)

No Son of Perdition, I haven't had one in years.  When I used to feel one coming on, I did the L-Lysine treatment and it was very effective for me.  Interesting video you shared about using the battery, didn't know that.


----------

